# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Oh St. Barthélemy .

## Doctin

Lile always delivers.

----------


## debd

Fabulous pictures.

----------


## amyb

What a wonderful batch of photos. Great quality and new viewpoints appreciated.

Keep having fun!

----------


## NancySC

Thanks for all of these wonderful views to remind us how St Barths continues to enchant us !  So looking forward to our 1 day in port on March 13th after our absence of 3 years...

----------


## Lance

Awesome photos.  cheers




> Thanks for all of these wonderful views to remind us how St Barths continues to enchant us !  So looking forward to our 1 day in port on March 13th after our absence of 3 years...

----------


## le_reve

Great photos!  Thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## noel

Great pictures!
Love the Moke.
Is that one of Charlie Biddle's cows?

----------


## Marty

> Fabulous pictures.



Thanks💕
Have fun!

----------


## GMP62

Great photos, Doctin…you’ve captured the spirit of the island exactly. Well done and merci!

----------


## Cwater

A wonderful perspective.  Thanks

----------


## cec1

Wonderful! Great island images & charming-looking couple!

----------


## JEK

> Wonderful! Great island images & charming-looking couple!



+1  :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

> +1



ditto

----------


## davesmom

Fantastic photos!!  Where is this Route du Rhum?  I thought that was in Martinique!!  Did I miss some rhum?  I definitely need to take that "route"!  Thank you for sharing!

----------


## LouiseL

What great pictures to see this morning in Atlanta where it’s 28 degrees. Thanks so much. Can’t wait to get back in February. Wishing great holidays to all. Louise.

----------


## GramChop

Amazing photo journey, y’all!

----------


## Cwater

> What great pictures to see this morning in Atlanta where it’s 28 degrees. Thanks so much. Can’t wait to get back in February. Wishing great holidays to all. Louise.



just walked into my house in Long Island.  Temp outside is 32.  I feel the sun in these pics.  Thanks once again.

----------


## amyb

> just walked into my house in Long Island.  Temp outside is 32.  I feel the sun in these pics.  Thanks once again.



Charlie and Cheryl…stay safe and warm.

----------


## DaddyLeCool

Very beautiful and peaceful pics.

----------


## cassidain

Very nice !

----------


## Rosita

Très belles photos 
merci

----------


## Doctin

Ready to book return visit again. Gotta start looking at twice a year + again.

----------


## cec1

> Ready to book return visit again. Gotta start looking at twice a year + again.



A great plan!

----------


## amyb

> Ready to book return visit again. Gotta start looking at twice a year + again.



Shocked it was not planned before you departed.  

I trust you will be welcomed back with much joy. Your pictorial journal was a delight seeing again when this new post popped up. So I again say thank you as well as COME ON DOWN!

----------


## Cwater

> Charlie and Cherylstay safe and warm.

----------

